
Bitcoinj: A Java implementation of a BitCoin client-only node - zoowar
https://code.google.com/p/bitcoinj/
======
JeremyBanks
Duplicate from a few hours ago, still on the front page above this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2297301> :)

